# Ubuntu sous clé usb pour mac



## erick_lcz (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible (et comment faire?) de faire un live USB de Ubuntu en mode persistant sous mac?

(En simple: mettre Ubuntu Sur clé USB et le faire fonctionner sur mon macbook pro en le branchant + utiliser ma clé USB pour sauvegarder mes docs)

Pourrais-je ensuite booter sur nimporte quel PC lambda?

Par avance Merci
E.


----------



## Paroxysme (25 Août 2010)

Hello,

"Live USB" et "persistant" sont deux choses différentes. En live USB, tu ne pourras rien sauvegarder alors qu'en mode persistant, ubuntu est installé sur la clé.
Par contre si tu as installé Ubuntu sur ta clé, il est lié à la config de l'ordi sur lequel tu l'as installé.

A.


----------



## pr0de (31 Août 2010)

Salut, le boot USB c'est possible mais avec ce qu'il faut...

Tout d'abord pour les Mac intel sache qu'il n'y a plus de boot, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'efi..

Première méthode : 

tu grave cet iso sur un cd http://liveusb.info/MultiBoot-v3/MultiSystem/img/free/cd-boot-liveusb.iso
tu le met à l'intérieur du mac, tu branche ta clé clé USB avec ton système, tu redémarre en appuyant sur la touche C jusqu'à temps que tu tombe sur ceci







Tu choisi USB et le tour est joué.
Cette méthode est dite portative car aucune installation mais à quelques bugs de temps en temps.
http://www.plop.at/en/bootmngrusblog.html

Deuxième méthode :

T'installe reFIT qui est un bootloader pour mac, vraiment sympa à utiliser, simple et ergonomique.
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
Une fois installé, lorsque tu redémarrera avec ta clé il te proposera de booté dessus ou sur autre choses...






Cette méthode fonctionne très bien mais par contre n'est pas vraiment portative car il faut l'installé sur chaque ordinateur.

Maintenant pour ce qui est de la portabilité vers d'autres pc, sache que si tu créé ton système en persistant il prendra obligatoirement les références de l'ordinateur...comme le dit Paroxysme.


----------



## erick_lcz (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,


Ahh c'est genial,

Merci à vous deux, je vais tester ça!
Je vous tiendrai informé de mes résultats!

Merci beaucoup,
E.


----------



## JaiLaTine (2 Septembre 2010)

je vais tester aussi


----------



## Djehemdji (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces infos mais reFIT me dit que ma clé Ubuntu ne boote pas et que ça arrive sur les Mac... je ne fais que répéter. Je pense que ma prochaine lecture sera "Désinstallation de reFIT". Il faut peut être télécharger une version spéciale pour Tiger.

Je vais plutôt me concentrer sur VirtualBox ça a l'air sympa et même pas besoin de rebooter.

Dehemdji


----------



## Djehemdji (23 Octobre 2010)

VirtualBox (3.0.14 pour Tiger) fait tourner les images ISO des LiveCD.
J'ai testé avec OpenSuSE en lui allouant 512Mo de RAM, ça tourne pas mal.
Economiquement ce n'est pas la meilleure solution pour faire tourner un Linux mais c'est quand même sympa de voir un caméléon vert sur un MacBook.

Djehemdji


----------

